# cold air intake



## jpking (Sep 5, 2003)

i have a 94 altima and am planning for a cai system but do know which brands are the best performers. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres only a couple available... theres actually more wai's than cai's for our cars. you can try www.hotshot.com or injen, or stillen. ive got the hotshot and i love it. www.southwestautoworks.com has parts for you too and theyre very reliable and known in the altima community.


----------



## jpking (Sep 5, 2003)

thanks, that southwestautoworks.com site is very nice. Speaking of the hotshot.com site, i have another dilemma, i want to put a new header on the engine as well, are the Stillen hi-flow headers better performers then the Hotshot's 4-1 header? or vice versa.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

all thats available now from hotshot is the 4-2-1 header... it all depends on where you want the power to be, with a 4-2-1, youll get it from the low thru the mid range. with stillens 4-1, youll get mid-upper power. people have different needs. the way i see it, the ka24de makes beautiful low end power so why not capitalize on it and go with the hotshot. i believe the hotshot costs less too. also, you might want to consider that each header removes the pre-cat so if emissions are a concern of yours, you might have a problem. the hotshot also will bolt up to your stock cat, i dont thikn the stillen will.


----------



## SlickNick (Aug 29, 2003)

what do u mean that u might have a problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you mean me? if so, i was saying that if he needs to pass emissions, with a header and depending on how ridgid the laws are where he is at, he might not pass. i passed emissions with my header so it wasnt a problem with me.


----------

